

Ask HN: Cheapest iOS development option? - Armslong

I&#x27;m looking to do some iOS apps and I was wondering what my cheapest options are. I&#x27;m not interested in using a MacOS machine outside of app dev once in a while, so it doesn&#x27;t make sense for me to spend 2k on a macbook pro. Any suggestions?
======
tiboll
Mac Mini with a wide screen (>22") + an iPod touch as testing device may help
keep in mind that you can run Windows or even Linux on a Mac if you're into
that. The hardware will handle it pretty well.

------
fbpcm
Mac Mini

~~~
s9nkje
\+ Mac Mini \+ 99$ Membership (It can get really frustrating to test in
simulator since it lacks many features, including swiftness, so you really
want to test on a device) \+ Above mentioned iPhone/iPad.

